# converting cu. inch to horsepower ??



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

Is there a formula for converting cu. in. of atv-size engines to equivalent in horsepower? ...(i.e. -- for knowing how much weight to pull.)
Thanks.
~ m ~


----------



## trailwart (Mar 20, 2004)

not that im aware of. horsepower and tourqe i believe is based on the engine build itself, to many variables to say that a specific cc will make x amount of hp. the reason i say this is you can take a old honda 250r with mid 30 for hp, bump the cpmresion, port the cylinder change pipe and reed cage and your in the upper 40's. take an aftermarket 330 cylinder and with it ported and some bolt ons and its in the upper 50's and some hit 60hp. and if your just wondering if a specific atv will be able to pull something, from my experience most will pull or tow more weight than the suspension can handle. are you trying to figure out anything in paticular for a machine you have??


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Liv4Huntin' said:


> Is there a formula for converting cu. in. of atv-size engines to equivalent in horsepower? ...(i.e. -- for knowing how much weight to pull.)
> Thanks.
> ~ m ~


No. 
Probably the biggest variable would be how effective the engine is at getting fuel into , and out of , the engine.
Normally aspirated engines run well below 100% , while blower , or superchargers may go over 100%. Giving a BIG difference in hp/cu. in.
Carb , intake , cam/valve train , exhaust , etc. are all factors.


----------



## trailwart (Mar 20, 2004)

maybe ask this in the food plot section and you will probly get people with similar set ups that would give you a thumbs up. i sure you would be ok. but that section might give some more feedback.


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

OK. Thanks all for your responses, including the pm's.
~ m ~


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Cubic Inches is a measurement of engine size. Horse Power is a measurement of power the engine makes. Torq is the amount of energy the engine puts out.

Now why do they call it horse power. Well when engines were invented, either steam or combustion. They rated the engines strength by how many horses the engine was equal to. Thus giving us the measurement of Horse Power.


----------



## jim84 (Mar 14, 2005)

the answer to the question is no.


----------

